# Looking for Katahdin Ram to buy between Spokane and Sheridan off I-90….



## Legamin (Feb 22, 2022)

Here’s the scoop!  I am driving to Sheridan,WY from just North of Spokane, WA along I-90 to pick up some rams that I’m adding to my flock later this Summer.  I have a friend who raises Katahdin sheep who s looking for a large-ish Registered Katahdin Ram to breed to her flock just North of me…(make sense?). I told her I could pick the ram up for her and bring him back with mine.  My trailer carries 8 - 10 sheep and I will have 3 that I pick up in Sheridan.  
If you breed healthy registered Katahdin sheep, live roughly between Spokane and Sheridan writhing a reasonable drive of the I-90 (I could go a 100 or so extra miles out of my way to pick up the ram) and if you expect to be paid a REASONABLE price for a breeding quality ram with the right genetics….PLEASE CONTACT ME!  
You can respond to this with DM info or request me to send you mine.  I don’t think anyone will mind if you just respond with contact info.(?). I don’t want to break any rules but I love this site and it seemed like a natural place to make a contact.  Thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 23, 2022)

Look here for any breeders in the area.





__





						Katahdin Hair Sheep International
					






					www.katahdins.org


----------



## Legamin (Feb 24, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Look here for any breeders in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that.  Believe it or not there are so many scam sites dedicating to selling sheep that never existed!  I almost got caught up in one when they asked for payment in Amazon Gift Cards……that kind of gave it away…sheep for gift cards….  Plus in calling the local BBB they had no record and the business couldn’t offer any names of satisfied customers for references….
but there are actually hundreds of these sheep and goat sites out there that look very professional, will take money and simply never call back…just vanish.  I’ve only done business through these Membership ‘Clubs’.  So far nothing but good luck.
thanks so much for the info.  It should be easy to find what I need.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 24, 2022)

Also might take a little time but you could check out some FB or Craigslists...for areas around where you are going to be traveling.... many people on here have sold and bought some on Craigslist...


----------



## Legamin (Feb 25, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Also might take a little time but you could check out some FB or Craigslists...for areas around where you are going to be traveling.... many people on here have sold and bought some on Craigslist...


When I first got started in sheep I knew less than nothing about finding a quality breeder.  I am a straight forward guy that thinks that if someone says “Registered Blue Faced Guinea Pigs For Sale” …THAT’S what they have and that I can simply send a hired truck to pick them up and pay….as it turns out not all sellers on Craigslist or ‘Professional Web Sites’ are honest or actually have what they say they are selling…but ALL are willing to take cash.
I have found MANY great deals on Craigslist but my one livestock deal turned out to be a disaster.  The seller had no clue what ‘Registered’ meant, how to rate the quality of their animals, what common birth defects were unacceptable in animals for breeding…I could go on…it was a lamb/goat mill with nice people who were desperate for money….but had no idea what they were doing.
I know this may not be common or even still happening.  In factI just found the guy I will buy INCREDIBLE quality Hay from…hopefully for the rest of my life!  There simply has never been hay as perfect and nice as this that I have seen at ANY price! And I found him on Craigslist!  And he is a straight forward honest guy like me.
But when it comes to animals I have ONLY had bad luck.  I think I have to stick to recommendations from known and trusted sources and breeding ‘clubs’ or large well known producers that can demonstrate paperwork for generations of ancestors, show wins and genetic testing.  I, sadly (and I say this only half heartedly as I LOVE what I do), have ended up in the deep end of the rarified ‘critically endangered rare breed’ world of sheep breeding.  I did not set out to come here…but here I am all the same.  
Now for the Katahdin Ram that I am looking for I am still stuck with being VERY careful because I am buying for a friend sight unseen.  She is trusting me to find a ram that she can use for her very selective breeding program.  If I screw up I will own a sheep that I don’t need or want and she will be delayed another year in HER breeding program…so long/short…Craigslist is out.
Thanks for the suggestion.  I know I’m probably an old blowhard with too much time on my fingers….and yet it seems I can’t help myself..
I truly value the advice and suggestions that I’ve received on Back Yard Herds…it has been an invaluable experience and I hope to continue on this journey!
thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 25, 2022)

Old blowhard.....  I'm a blabber-fingers too!


----------

